

Java, JVM, JNI and Signal Handling Explained In Simple Terms - cassandravoiton
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2011/04/java-jvm-jni-and-signal-handling.html
Before you use JNI on Unix or Linux - read this!
======
nteon
I always assumed that the SEG in SEGV referred to memory segmentation like
that found in x86 real mode, not 'A process will request one or more segments
(typically hundred,s thousands etc.)'.

~~~
cassandravoiton
Hiya, I went and looked this up for you:

" Intel segmented memory

This usage should not be confused with that of the x86 memory segmentation
used by early Intel processors such as the Intel 8086 and Intel 8088, as they
did not provide any protection. Any program could access any segment with no
restrictions, and a segment consisted of only a starting location and a fixed
length of 64 KiB. Segmentation in the Intel 80286 and later provided
protection. "

I think Dr Turner's description of segments is a bit rough and ready; I guess
he was just trying to make the post simple.

